# Bilder ineinander ... fliessen lassen



## Gangsta (1. Februar 2002)

Dieses thema kam schon mal vor, aber habe immernoch fragen!
Also, hab da mal ne Frage wenn man zwei Bilder ineinander fliessen lassen will... dann muss man ja ein neues Bild erstellen und dann die Bilder, die man ineinander fliessen lassen will in das neue Bild hieneintun  
Aber wie macht man das?! 
ps. dann kommt noch ne zweite frage  : 
Wie fliesst man Bilder ineiander?! löl und... flas wieder die Antwort kommt mit einem Bild erstellen und dann die Bilder die man ineinander fliessen lassen will in das erstellte Bild drücken (als Ebene) wie kann ich die Bilder in das Bild das ich gemacht habe (das neue) als Ebene... naja hieneindrücken?!
Ich weiss gute Dutsche =)))

Ich bedanke mich im vorraus und hoffe dass mit jemand dabei helfen kann... 

Gangsta


----------



## dritter (1. Februar 2002)

Ich weiss zwar nicht genau, was dein Problem ist, aber ich versuchs mal... 

Also: 
Ich nehme mal an, Du hast 2 Dateien. 

1. Beide Öffnen.

2. Bei einem "Strg + A" drücken. Jetzt erscheint eine Auswahl um das Bild.

3. "strg + C" drücken. Jetzt hast du das bild kopiert.

4. Auf das andere Bild gehen. (Falls das eine bild maximiert war einfach unter Fenster~>[Datei2]

5. "strg + V" drücken. Jetzt hast Du das bild als neue ebene eingefügt.. 

6. Jetzt so weiter wie in dem anderen Topic.. 

Denke mal das wolltest du wissen.. ;o)


----------



## Gangsta (1. Februar 2002)

OU MAN! 
DANKE MATE


----------

